# Oops I trimmed Baby's 7 in. eyelashes, anyone know will they grow back?



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Hope every one here is doing well! It's been a while, I haven't been here since last September! That's how crazy this reno of my home has been it's never going to end it seems and takes all of my focus. I'm sure I have more white hairs now due to it, and my forehead lines look deeper lol --oh well! 

*Back to the subject of 'grooming' which this thread is about, and to be more specific --eyelashes, and will they grow back?*_:confused1:
_
Has anyone else ever had regrets of cutting off their dogs eyelashes hair? My Baby is 5 years old and had long luxurious white 7 inch eyelashes. They had never before been cut, & a few months ago on an impulsive whim which wasn't well thought out, silly ol' me snipped them off one day :duh oh:. I did it because they were sticking out over his face,and I had wondered if he would look neater without them. I'm regretful now that I see them gone they were like delicate feathery butterfly wings. They matched the rest of his long pretty hair on his face & body. I love him just the same _no matter what his hair looks_ _like_ but it's just a shame I had to mess up such a beautiful thing about him. He's still beautiful, just with less eyelashes I hope they will grow back.:blush:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Hi again, I posted this thread a few days ago but I don't think anyone saw it .
I had zero replies, so I'm trying to breath some new life into this thread again. Has anyone cut their Maltese's super long eyelashes short and had them grow back again? I'm just wondering if this 'damage' I did is permanent? I regret cutting them off...they used to look like butterfly wings -I don't know what I was thinking... If no one replies again I know it must be because you hate me, lol.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi! Actually I will be of no help what-so-ever....because I have no idea of eyelashes grow back. ...do they in humans? huh, I don't know.

Anyway, I hope they do, especially if you loved them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi, Sandy. Yes, the eyelashes will grow back. 

Oh, and just because nobody answered your question the first time around does not mean that we “hate” you. LOL.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've never cut Madison's because she wears a top knot, but I always trim Paxton and Axel's eyelashes. It sure doesn't seem like it takes them long to grow out because it seems like I'm always trimming them back.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

The A Team said:


> Hi! Actually I will be of no help what-so-ever....because I have no idea of eyelashes grow back. ...do they in humans? huh, I don't know.
> 
> Anyway, I hope they do, especially if you loved them.


Thank you Pat! I hope so too!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi, Sandy. Yes, the eyelashes will grow back.
> 
> Oh, and just because nobody answered your question the first time around does not mean that we “hate” you. LOL.


Thank you that's a relief to hear! I would hate to see him with stubby eyelashes forever, the long ones go with the rest of the long hair on his head! Glad to know that 'no response' doesn't ='hate' ' lol:aktion033:! I was mostly kidding but wondering a little bit too lol!



Madison's Mom said:


> I've never cut Madison's because she wears a top knot, but I always trim Paxton and Axel's eyelashes. It sure doesn't seem like it takes them long to grow out because it seems like I'm always trimming them back.


Thanks for reassuring me about them grow back, Baby's don't seem to be growing quickly. I guess I have to give it more time. Baby wears a top knot as well, and before I cut them his eyelashes were always sticking straight out and to the sides, they looked very pretty but also hung down over his eyes sometimes and tended to look messy when viewing him from the side, so one day on an impulse while grooming him I cut them. However he is still the most beautiful boy:wub: to his Mommy & Daddy of course!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Madison's Mom said:


> I've never cut Madison's because she wears a top knot, but I always trim Paxton and Axel's eyelashes. It sure doesn't seem like it takes them long to grow out because it seems like I'm always trimming them back.


Hi Glenda, {thanks in advance!}
I started this thread a while ago but wanted to ask you another question about how you cut their *'eye lashes'* again if you don't mind. When you trim Paxton and Axels eyelashes how much do you trim? Do you cut them a certain way? {My moms name is 'Glenna' by the way, a little bit similar to your name.} 

Even though I home groom & have learned how from a woman's videos on YouTube, I haven't heard her discuss much in the videos _about how much of the eyelashes to cut off!_A dog needs to have eyelashes in order to protect the eyes for safety reasons. So I'm not sure how much to take off for health reasons and also for aesthetic reasons. I'm good at home grooming/hair cutting except for eyelashes which have me _STUMPED_! 

If anyone else here knows anything at all about how to cut them, I'd also love to hear from you as well! Baby's eyelashes have slowly begun to grow in again since I first started this thread a while back, his don't seem to grow very quickly. They are at a very awkward length and now beginning to be sticking him in the eyes:new_shocked:. I don't know weather to cut them again, or let them grow out? I thought about find a way to secure them back from his face while they grow out but that would probably be uncomfortable for him. All I do know is that I have to do something about them so they don't irritate his pretty eyes. I am close to making a major drastic change in his entire hair style. I just can't keep up with his long hair, Baby would love a shorter hair cut and for me not to have to brush so much hair on him, he would be thrilled about that. I'm thinking of going to a puppy cut or a true Asian style cut with short facial hair, and a short body hair, and with long leg, tail & ear hair. 
Any advice will be appreciated -thanks!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Hi Glenda, {thanks in advance!}
> I started this thread a while ago but wanted to ask you another question about how you cut their *'eye lashes'* again if you don't mind. When you trim Paxton and Axels eyelashes how much do you trim? Do you cut them a certain way? {My moms name is 'Glenna' by the way, a little bit similar to your name.}
> 
> Even though I home groom & have learned how from a woman's videos on YouTube, I haven't heard her discuss much in the videos _about how much of the eyelashes to cut off!_A dog needs to have eyelashes in order to protect the eyes for safety reasons. So I'm not sure how much to take off for health reasons and also for aesthetic reasons. I'm good at home grooming/hair cutting except for eyelashes which have me _STUMPED_!
> ...


I personally would let them grow out, so they stop poking in the eye. I remember when my vet thought Suki had a rolled inner lid because she started to tear so bad. I brought her to the eye doctor and her eyes were perfectly fine. She said her hair was poking and causing all the tearing. Actually, this is when I started grooming my girls, because I specifically made it clear to the last groomer to NOT cut around the eye , and she did, grrr.
I used the CC picture perfect wax to keep them from poking while growing. It works ok.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thanks for the reminder!*



maddysmom said:


> I personally would let them grow out, so they stop poking in the eye. I remember when my vet thought Suki had a rolled inner lid because she started to tear so bad. I brought her to the eye doctor and her eyes were perfectly fine. She said her hair was poking and causing all the tearing. Actually, this is when I started grooming my girls, because I specifically made it clear to the last groomer to NOT cut around the eye , and she did, grrr.
> I used the CC picture perfect wax to keep them from poking while growing. It works ok.



Thanks Joanne!
I forgot all about that stuff 'CC Picture Perfect'! I'm trying to decide on weather I want to give Baby a fluffy puppy cut or go for a full on Asian cut. Eyelashes have also been a difficult decision! I read back on some old threads last night and surprisingly I am not the only one who has posted threads about this topic of 'eyelashes'! There are several old threads regarding this same topic! I noticed from reading the old posts from current active members and ones I've never heard of before, that the general consensus seems to be of varied opinions about them. Seems like half the people on SM cut the eyelashes shorter including the ones showing their dogs, and the other half of the people here don't cut them at all. So I'm glad to find out it's OK either way and seem to be a matter of preference. I would like to at least try the Picture perfect before I resort to cutting Baby's lashes shorter. Thanks for the reminder!:ThankYou:


----------

